# free camping in glenwood springs



## vaultman14

hey im going to glenwood springs this week for my ACA and i have no money for hotels cause im one of those poor college students, and was wondering if someone could direct me to a place that is free for camping, that would be great!


----------



## &d

there are a few rest areas within strikin distance of the shoshone, thats what i always use. trying to come up with any actual camping (like in the forest) tends to take me a long ways from anywhere.. there seems to be a weird combination of private property and roadless terrain in the area

on second thought, ther seemed to be some BLM south on south canyon exit,


----------



## westfall

if you go back upstream to Dotsero then follow the Colorado river road a few miles to Coffee Pot Creek road there is free camping along the creek just a mile or so from the Colorado river. It's probably only a 20 minute drive from Shoshone.


----------



## ntibbs

*camping*

We've drivin up the gravel road that runs along the new gondola out of the town park and camped up above Glenwood. Kinda funky, but close to town and great views.


----------



## Andy H.

There's camping at BLM sites along the river above Dotsero, about 5 miles N. of I-70. Lyons Gulch is the site.


----------

